# Freebies



## SCraig (Jun 21, 2012)

I've got a bunch of film and paper up for grabs.  Be forewarned *IT IS OLD*!!!  I haven had a darkroom since I moved to Nashville and haven't shot film in forever.  I would guess that most of this "Stuff" is probably 25 years old or more, but it has been refrigerated the entire time.

Most of the paper appears to be Kodak Polycontrast and there are a couple of packs of Ilford (I didn't notice the type but I can look).  The film is anyone's guess but I probably have labels on the cans.  It is all 35mm.  I used bulk film and wound out a bunch of Kodak Tri-X and I think some Kodacolor but I wouldn't swear to it.  There are a couple of rolls of Ilford XP-1 (they are still in the box).  Some of them are labeled 5247 which was some film that I used quite a bit of.  Dale Labs in Florida processed it and I don't even know what type of processing it took.  All I remember was that when they processed it I got both transparencies and negatives back from them.

I have no idea if this is any good or not.  My guess is that it isn't but if anyone wants it let me know.  First one to respond gets it.  All I ask is that you reimburse me for the postage and if you can't use it (assuming that it's any good) pass it along to someone who can.  I just want to get rid of it and rather than throwing it away I'd rather give it to someone who might be able to get some use from it.

Again, and I want to emphasize this, all of this stuff is probably at least 25 years old and it could well be junk.  If you guys think it really is just junk I'll trash it and be done with it, but if anyone wants it they are welcome to it.  For all I know the paper is stuck together after all these years, but I don't have a darkroom so I don't want to open it and try to find out.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll take it.  Is a money order in the mail OK?  (Or Cashier's Check, if you prefer.)


----------



## SCraig (Jun 21, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> I'll take it.  Is a money order in the mail OK?  (Or Cashier's Check, if you prefer.)


Neither   PM me your address and I'll send it your way.  Whatever the postage is when you get it just send it back some time.  It's not a big deal.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2012)

OK, cool!  PM inbound.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn binary, you beat me.  grrr.

cool stuff OP, pretty cool of you.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 21, 2012)

Heck, I'm just glad to get it gone.  I've hung onto it forever under the pretense that I might use it sometime but that ain't gonna happen.  All my darkroom stuff is buried in the basement somewhere and I just really prefer digital these days.  I did my time in a darkroom, enjoyed the heck out of it for a lot of years, but digital is just so much easier.

I've always felt that the film vs. digital argument is a lot like the argument for analog vs. digital music.  Even though digital is a true, perfect representation of the analog notes it just doesn't have the warmth or feeling or depth or something of the original analog sound.  I can hear it in music and I can see it in printed photographs, but it's something I can't quite put my finger on.

Anyway, I responded to your PM Josh and I hope it works for you.  I'll get it headed your way in a day or two.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks again.  I think it should all (hopefully) be good if it was refrigerated.

Did a little searching on the 5247, and I think I can figure something out for developing that.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 21, 2012)

OK, here's what I have:

*Paper*
Note that I where I show the count of sheets it is what is on the package.  I obviously didn't open them to see how many sheets are in there but most of them have been used.

Ilford Ilfospeed - 5x7 - 25 sheet envelope
Ilford Multispeed - 8x10 - 25 sheet envelope (unopened)
Ilford Multispeed - 8x10 - 25 sheet envelope (partially used)
Kodak Panalure II RC [F] - 5x7 - 25 sheet envelope
Kodak Panalure II RC [F] - 8x10 -  - 25 sheet envelope (nearly empty)
Kodak Velox F3 - 4x5 - 100 sheet box (I think this dates back to the 60's!)
Kodak Polycontrast II RC [F] - 8x10 - 25 sheet envelope
Kodak Ektacolor 74 [F] - cut to 3-1/2 x 5 - 25 sheet envelope but who knows how many cut sheets
Kodak Ektacolor 74 [F] - 8x10 - 25 sheet envelope
Kodak Ektacolor 74 [N] - 8x10 - 25 sheet envelope
 Kodak Ektacolor 74 [N] - cut to 3-1/2 x 5 - 25 sheet envelope but who knows how many cut sheets

*Film*
Ilford XP-1 (400 ASA) - 5 rolls (1 still in the box)
Dale Labs 5247 - 6 rolls
Ektachrome (didn't note the ASA on the can)
Kodak Kodachrome 64 (nobody left that can process this)

Josh, if you still want it based on this inventory you are #1 on the list.  If you don't it goes to whoever does want it.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

Whatever he don't want I'll take.  I have access to old cameras, pretty much any kind at work, and I can use it as an opportunity to learn a bit about film and they can show me how to develop it since we develop film there too.  Well, they do...I don't.  I have to be taught...lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet.  I'll take it!
(Sorry, Ernicus.   )

The Kodachrome, I have read can be processed in B&W chemicals.  The result would obviously not be "color", but what else are you going to do?

And the 5247, from what I've read can be cross-processed in C-41 chemicals (but you have to remove the remjet) - or I'm sure I could still send it out.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll get it headed your way then.  Sorry Ernicus 

As I mentioned in a PM I never knew how Dale processed the 5247.  They were the only ones selling it, and the cartridges didn't have any processing information.  They probably didn't want people to know since they pretty much had a lock on the market at the time.  I liked it and shot a lot of it.

The XP-1 I'm almost positive is C-41 process but it's been a long time since I shot it.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

It's all good, have fun with it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2012)

The 5247, I think is ECN-2 process.  Looks like it was 125 ISO, Tungsten balanced.  Discontinued in 1983.  
I found a few threads on APUG that I think will help.

The XP-1 is C-41.  From what I just read, it was actually the first B&W chromogenic film.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

If you like, I can find out tomorrow if it is all usable and so forth.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 21, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> The 5247, I think is ECN-2 process.  Looks like it was 125 ISO, Tungsten balanced.  Discontinued in 1983.
> I found a few threads on APUG that I think will help.
> 
> The XP-1 is C-41.  From what I just read, it was actually the first B&W chromogenic film.


Discontinued in 1983 wouldn't surprise me at all!  We moved to Nashville in 1981 and that's when I shut my darkroom down.  I didn't shoot much except Kodacolor after that because it was easy to fond places to process it.

I just looked up XP-1 and it was introduced in 1980 and was the first chromogenic film.  It was great stuff, I remember that.  At ASA 400 it had virtually no grain.  I shot a ton of the stuff.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> If you like, I can find out tomorrow if it is all usable and so forth.


Oh, I'm sure it's usable.  I just might have to get creative in developing some of it.

The Kodachrome will have to be B&W - some will gasp at that, but what else are you going to do?  Throw it away?

The 5247, there are still places that process it (for $40 a roll) - but I think I can figure something out and do it at home.  Found some formulas on APUG, and from what I'm seeing on Flickr - it can be cross-processed in either C-41 or B&W chemicals.

The Ektachrome & XP-1, I'm not worried about.  The paper, I'm thinking will still be good too.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 21, 2012)

If somewhere gets outrageous in pricing, shoot me a pm and I'll see if I can help.  So far, I have only seen one very old odd roll that could not be developed by the folks I work with.  They have been doing film for long long time.


----------

